# Where do you buy your Alumilte?



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I have been doing some research over the last little while and I want to start making RTV silicone molds for hard plastic crankbaits. I am having trouble finding a source locally for Aluminite. Dos anyone know where I can find some in the Dayton area? If not Alumilte any other brand that sells a similar RTV silicone product? I will also need the resin ofcourse as well. 
Thanks


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i got a kit off of ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=140725580119&view=all&tid=685884747004


----------



## esoxbuckeye (Jun 5, 2007)

Hobby Lobby sells alumilite


----------

